# Just a Question on spaying



## Lola's pals (Apr 1, 2007)

My little Lola just got spayed and the poor thing has to wear that plastic cone for 14 days. Anyone have any suggestions on something else to use that will enable her to get around but not be able to get at her stitches.
Thanks ,Simon


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

A few years ago we tried the "bite not" collar. It should be available at 'dog.com'. It worked okay on our golden, but I didn't like the wear mark it put on his bottom jawline so we haven't used it again. 

Our Hav Pepper was neutered last week. He had to wear the E-collar until yesterday. Such a sad sight the first day or two! By day 3 he had adjusted beautifully. 

Hope Lola heals quickly!

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The good news is that she probably won't need it for 14 days unless she had something major done besides the spay. Maddie was with me when she was spayed (now lives with Maddies Mom) and I'm pretty sure she only needed hers for three days total.

CosmosMom has talked about several different kinds including an inflatable bumper style collar that sounds much more pleasant.

Best wishes to Lola for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lola's pals (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for those ideas all,
Simon


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I've heard of people using a onesie (I have no idea how to spell it) but its an item of clothing for a human baby that has snaps for easy on and off. Of course, you'd have to unsnap it when she goes out to go potty. 
I was lucky and never had to use anything to keep my girls away from thier stitches. It was lucky because they never could have used the doggie door with the cones around thier necks.

Susan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Simon,

I think you'll be able to remove the cone after 3, 4 days. 14 days sounds excessive, unless she had major surgery other than the spaying. When Ricky was neutered, we'd keep the cone on for the most part, but once in a while we'd remove it to give him a break. We watched closely and distracted him with play and ear rubs. If he got too itchy and wanting to lick the stitches, we'd put it back on. He was good after day 3 with the collar.

Good luck!


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

*what we did...*

This worked for us, though you might think it an ODD solution!! We dabbed tabasco sauce around the vicinity of the incision (but NOT close enough to get it on there!!!) and that kept her from licking around the area!

We've used tabasco on furniture and areas where she would try to chew as well! We haven't had to worry about chewing furniture with Riley yet...


----------

